
History of FORTRAN and FORTRAN II - fogus
http://www.softwarepreservation.org/projects/FORTRAN/
======
pg
Wow. Fortran II was my first programming language.

~~~
byrneseyeview
Why did you switch to whatever you used next?

~~~
pg
Back then, when you switched computers, you switched languages. The next
computer I used was a TRS-80, and that ran Basic.

